# External BBQ point recomendations?



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I want to fit an external BBQ point, and wondered if anybody had any comments or preferences between the Bullfinch and Truma models.

Also would it be advisable to box in and ventilate the gas connection? It would be in the general underbed locker or in the specific boiler area.

many thanks

Malcolm


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have this one fitted <<<<<gas tap>>>>> it has a good safety feature


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

emjaiuk said:


> I want to fit an external BBQ point, and wondered if anybody had any comments or preferences between the Bullfinch and Truma models.
> 
> Also would it be advisable to box in and ventilate the gas connection? It would be in the general underbed locker or in the specific boiler area.
> 
> ...


 All I did when I fitted mine was put a tee & selfsealing tap in line just after the reg in the locker cupboard. Saves having to fit external tap into van wall. I just open my gas locker and attach the gas pipe to the value & turn the valve on and start cooking. Both the tee & self sealing tap came from www.caktanks.co.uk


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I considered the Reich as it's a factory option from Hymer, but in the end, went for a Bullfinch. It is very neat and has the benefit of auto cut-off when you remove the connector. I also had a stop valve fitted inside the van so the whole thing can be isolated.

Mine was fitted at home by Mark of C.L.S. in Nuneaton. A very neat job but he may be a bit far away from you.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hello Malcolm
I chose Truma for one because it matches my other fittings for two because it uses a standard connector and three it was a good price. I T'd into my oven gas supply so the floor was already vented for me.
The Truma has it's own tap which cannot be turned on or off unless a gas hose is plugged in.
You may find my TOPIC useful

Andy


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Hello Malcolm
> I chose Truma for gs fone because it matches my other fittinor two because it uses a standard connector and three it was a good price. I T'd into my oven gas supply so the floor was already vented for me.
> The Truma has it's own tap which cannot be turned on or off unless a gas hose is plugged in.
> You may find my TOPIC useful
> ...


When you say 'standard connector' is it plug-in or screw-in ?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It just pushes in just like a quick gas connector, like the male half of THIS or one of THESE


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I have the Truma connection point fitted on the Elegance. However, my last van was an Autotrail, which had a Bullfinch factory fitted. 

If I had a choice, I would go for the Bullfinch. In my opinion it was a better made product and looked neater on the van. 

Stewart


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

My 2 year old van has two Bullfinch connectors, they appear to make good connections but the covers have discoloured very badly.

They are now yellow and really stand out against the white van panels. Truma plastics have weathered much better and are still white.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Good point 
The water fill on the left is a year older than the BBQ on the right. Both same colour


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

scept1c said:


> My 2 year old van has two Bullfinch connectors, they appear to make good connections but the covers have discoloured very badly.
> 
> They are now yellow and really stand out against the white van panels. Truma plastics have weathered much better and are still white.


Thanks a lot, although I appreciate all the posts, that's exactly the sort of usful information this forum excells at.

Malcolm


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the prompt Techno, here are some snaps I have just taken. Good job the van has just been washed.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mmmm yes decidedly OFF white :lol:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

The last picture looks identical to mine. However for some reason when I bought my van 2nd hand last October, it was missing an external BBQ point which should have come as standard fit, so a Bullfinch one was fitted by the dealer as part of the transaction. It's that colour...always has been, and was when it was installed. I'm not convinced the discolouration issue raised here is one of ageing, instead they are off-white when manufactured, full stop. For my money, they're less of a carbuncle than Techno's Truma, whatever the colour. You pays your money you takes your choice though.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Carbuncle  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I have fitted several Bullfinch BBQ points and they start off as a nice white colour and eventually turn a off white / yellow colour , seems the vans that spend more time in the sun suffer more.

Mark


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Maybe my dealer had left mine outside for a couple of years before he fitted it to my van :lol: . Don't get much sun in Preston though...


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

scept1c said:


> My 2 year old van has two Bullfinch connectors, they appear to make good connections but the covers have discoloured very badly.
> 
> They are now yellow and really stand out against the white van panels. Truma plastics have weathered much better and are still white.


I agree about the yellowing. The fittings on my Autotrail went yellow after only 12 months. I called Bullfinch to ask if they supply replacement covers.

To my surprise, they said that the yellowing was due to a manufacturing issue and they provided new covers for all my products free of charge.

This was about 10 months ago.

I agree the yellowing is an issue, but the actual products are far better quality IMHO

Stewart


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Ensure that the way the BBQ point is tapped into the existing gas system does not compromise the gas drops requirement applicable in the UK. I have seen some T pieces fitted into pipes where should there be a leak at this junction there was no path for the leaking gas to fall out of the van. This is why I recommend that when an additional service (like a BBQ point) is required that an additional shut off valve is added to the vans existing manifold of valves and one run of pipe used to link this directly to the new service. A gas drop will already be in place for the existing gas manifold and you have a way to ensure that you can turn it OFF when its not in use..

Take care

C.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi, just like Stewart, I sent an email to Bullfinch and they sent replacement covers free of charge.

The old ones were carbuncles as the saying goes, the new ones have made a tremendous difference.

Thanks Bullfinch, a good result.


----------

